# Tips for sailing Oregon Inlet to Chesapeake Bay



## rejjr7 (May 17, 2012)

Hello all! In a few weeks I will be sailing from North Carolina's Outer Banks to my home waters, the Potomac River on the Chesapeake Bay.

I am planning on sailing out through the Oregon Inlet and up the coast to the Bay, about 100 miles, and would love any advice and opinions on the trip. I've sailed extensively in the Bay for the last 10 years or so, but I have never ventured out into the ocean, and I want to be thorough in my planning.

Currently I:

Have a good bay-sailing partner to make the sail with
Am planning on a good shakedown sail to test the vessel (a Catalina 27 with inboard)
Will have handheld VHS, GPS, Extra fuel water and food, and other safety equipment
Plan on waiting for a favorable weather window.

Does it make sense to sail about 10 miles out, and then set a straight course for the Bay inlet? Any navigational hazards that I should be concerned about?

Any ideas would be much appreciated!

-Ralph


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

The best tip for Oregon inlet would be don't go thru it take the ICW.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Oregon Inlet is one of the *most* treacherous on the east coast. My advice; steer clear.


----------



## rejjr7 (May 17, 2012)

Really? May I ask why? 

My understanding was that the channel was maintained at 6 feet and the bridge had 66' of clearance. I have a 4 foot draft and didn't expect to run into problems, but that's why I posted here.


----------



## rejjr7 (May 17, 2012)

Ah I see, a brief google of Oregon inlet filled me in on the dangers. Thanks for pointing it out to me.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

Active Captains says the channel was dredged..but that was two years ago.. Advise to contact the Oregon Inlet Fishing Center, 1-800-272-5199, and get the latest local conditions.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Fishing-NC.com: Oregon Inlet One of the Most Dangerous


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I've been out Oregon Inlet on a 50'+ Sport Fishing yacht a few years ago and it was intense and last I heard the inlet was closed?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Been out Oregon on a charter boat with twin 454s, on a begnign day. Ebb tide at 4+. Knots......shoals reaching out over a mile with rollers across the inlet.

I avoid inlets they constantly move the markets for the channel in. 

Orgegon on of the worst inlets IMHO


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Two days to the Bay either way you go. ICW isn't the most enjoyable way, but far safer.


----------



## mthoma21 (Mar 2, 2017)

I travel NC 12 by car a few times a month between Manteo and Hatteras. I have seen a dredge there often for the past 2 years, up until recently. They are constructing a new bridge, but construction shouldn't be in the way of navigational traffic. Strong current so of course you would have to time well with the slack tide. That being said, obviously lots of shoaling and talking to the local fishing fleet from Manteo or Oregon Inlet would be the only way to get anything accurate. I've never been out of Oregon or Hatteras inlets on anything less than a 44' sportfish boat, and rarely can I recall the trip being something I would feel comfortable in a small sailboat. ICW might be safer, but best of luck either way!


----------

